# ارجو المساعدة بمعالجة الصوت في فيجوال بيسك 6



## mustafa93 (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي الاعزاء
اطلب منكم من يعرف كيفية معالجة الصوت في الفيجوال بيسك 6
مثلا عمل بصمة صوت و تخزينها وعندما تتكرر ينفذ البرنامج امر من اوامر
ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وضحت
واذا على الاقل اعطوني تعريف مدخل ومخرج الصوت في vb6
اعذروني اذا كان الموضوع ليس في محله ولكن لم اجد مكان مناسب اكثر من هذا


----------



## إبداع القمر (29 أبريل 2009)

الله يساعدك ويعينك ان شا الله ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

أخى
لا يوجد مدخل ومخرج للصوت فى أى لغة ، الصوت يدخل على كارت الصوت و يخرج منه و الكارت له Driver يقوم بتشغيله وهو بصورة DLL
المشكلة أنك محتاج لتعرف أى نوع درايفر عندك و كيفية التعامل معه لتقرأ بياناته و توجهها لملف للمقارنة أو ما شابه
أما بصمة الصوت فهذا علم آخر يدرس لأنه لا يعتمد فقط على الكلمات المنطوقة ولكن تمييز الصوت عند تغيره نتيجة لبرد أصاب صاحبه مثلا
أما لو الأمر فقط تمييز الكلمات فهناك برنامج فى XP يأخذ الكلمات من الميكروفون ويحولها لنصوص مكتوبة و يميز الأوامر أيضا يمكنك البحث فى مكتبة الميكروسوفت عن استخدامه


----------



## elkomy55 (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم عاوزه اعرفايه المطلوب بالظبط علشان اساعدكم بس لو على حسب مافهمت ان كلام *ا/ماجد صحميه فى الميه


----------



## mustafa93 (1 مايو 2009)

اخواني الكرام اعرف انو هناك برنامج في الميكروسوفت ولكن انا اريد هذا الشيء في الفيجوال بيسك
لتميز الكلمات ومثلا يفعل امر محدد عندما يسمع كلمه مثلا فكيف افعل ذلك في الفيجوال بيسك 6
ارجوكم ساعدوني مساعدة جدية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مايو 2009)

mustafa93 قال:


> اخواني الكرام اعرف انو هناك برنامج في الميكروسوفت ولكن انا اريد هذا الشيء في الفيجوال بيسك
> لتميز الكلمات ومثلا يفعل امر محدد عندما يسمع كلمه مثلا فكيف افعل ذلك في الفيجوال بيسك 6
> ارجوكم ساعدوني مساعدة جدية


هل ترى أخى مصطفى أننا لا نساعدك مساعدة جدية؟ وهل المساعدة الجدية أن نقول لك ما لا يحتوية الفيجوال بيزك على انه موجود؟
شرحت لك كيف تعمل ويندوز بأنها تستخدم أشياء جاهزة تقوم بأعمال محددة فمثلا هناك وحدة تقوم بعمل تصحيح الإملاء وتستخدمها كل مكونات الأوفيس و يمكن اضافتها للتطبيقات كمثال .
من قائمة Project اختار Component أو الاختصار Cntr + T ستجد كل المكونات التى على حاسبك - بعضها من الفيجيوال بيزك و البعض أتى من تطبيقات أخرى - يمكنك استخدامها، إن وجدت شيء يخص الصوت استخدمه و إلا ستحتاج للبحث عن Active-X Component أو Class Module تستطيع التعامل مع وحدة الصوت على حاسبك
مشكلة مشابهة واجهتنى عندما أردت استخدام الماسح الضوئى و بحثت حتى وجدت مكون مثيل يتعامل مع TWAIN وهو قياسى للوسائل الضوئية مثل الكاميرا و السكانر


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أحب الإحباط ولكن البصمة الصوتية ليست عملية دائما. ببساطة إعادة تشغيل الصوت المسجل (بشكل نقي) لايمكن تمييزه من الصوت الأصلي. تذكر أن الشركات المصممة لكروت الصوت للحواسيب الشخصية تعطيها بترددات تعمل بين 20 إلى 22000 هرتز فقط وبمعدل ترميز Sampling rate & data rate لايتجاوز 300kbps وبالتالي فهي ليست دقيقة لتمييز كافة خصائص الصوت تماما.

أعتقد أيضا أن الأخوة الذين يشيرون لمكتبة الصوت الجاهزة والتي ينفذها مثلا برنامج اكتشاف أوامر الصوت في ويندوز سوف لن تكون كافية لأن دوالها جاهزة وأنت ربما تبحث عن خوارزمية جديدة في معالجة الصوت (لا أعلم إن كانت هذه المزية متوفرة في المكتبات).


----------



## shahraban86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الى امثلة ومشاريع بالفجوال بيسك6 لتحويل الصور الى كارتون
مع فائق الشكر 
ودعاءي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## simoobl (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررراا


----------

